# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  7 Stappen van positief denken naar positief leven

## Felice

*1.Positief denken* 
Inzien dat alles goed voor ons is en dat het ons alleen maar wil dienen en helpen. Zorgvuldig denken en standvastig door het leven gaan, vol vertrouwen en humor. Doen wat we moeten doen. Dankbaar de werkelijkheid achter de schijn onderkennen en leven in de geborgenheid van de overvloed van het zijn. 

*2. Positief voelen* 
Ons openstellen voor de ander en hem of haar nemen zoals hij of zij is. Met vertrouwen en geloof achter onze gevoelens staan, in de overtuiging dat we het waard zijn in overvloed te leven. Het leven observeren, zonder de neiging tot veroordelen. Liefdevol het juiste laten gebeuren. 

*3. Positief willen* 
De bereidheid hebben te willen leren en de dingen te begrijpen. Excuseren en vergeven en zelf het juiste willen doen. Datgene willen wat we moeten. Luisteren naar wat het leven wil, de eigen wil te laten varen en bereid zijn Gods of de Hogere wil te doen. 

*4. Positief spreken* 
Leren ons duidelijk uit te drukken en een eind te maken aan uitholling van woorden die we te lichtvaardig gebruiken (woordinflatie). Geen ongevraagde adviezen te geven en te leren zwijgen. Eerlijk zijn in woord en daad en leren hoe we anderen kleine geschenken kunnen geven, met de woorden die we zeggen. Anderen moed in te spreken, troost te geven en woorden alleen gebruiken om te helpen, te danken en te zegenen. 

*5. Postitief handelen* 
Met overleg handelen, waarbij we de nodige fijngevoeligheid en omzichtigheid aan de dag leggen. Ons liefdevol en hulpvaardig opstellen, betrouwbaar en standvastig blijven en rekening houden met anderen, los van andermans verwachtingen. Ons bewust blijven van ons ware zelf en onze eigen verantwoordelijkheid bij alles wat we doen of niet doen. Leren geven en nemen, en leren luisteren naar onze innerlijke gids, die ons op het juiste moment zegt wat het juiste handelen is. Ook bewust matig eten behoort ertoe, net als blijmoedig en onbekommerd de vrijheid van de ander respecteren. 

*6. Positief bewust-zijn* 
Harmonieus onzelfzuchtig zijn, vanuit het inzicht en de geborgenheid van de ware werkelijkheid. Regelmatig de stilte opzoeken om te mediteren of te bidden. Ons met hart en ziel afstemmen op het hoogste. Zinvol leven, in de volle tegenwoordigheid van de geest. 

*7. Positief leven* De geestelijke wetten in acht nemen en zo onbekommerd mogelijk en blijmoedig door het leven gaan, vanuit het inzicht dat alles evenveel waarde bezit. Harmonieuze relaties onderhouden en ook vreugde beleven aan kleine dingen. Gretig leven, maar te allen tijde bereid zijn te gaan. Heel ons leven afstemmen op het Hoogste, en dit Hoogste onderkennen en respecteren in alles en iedereen. Dankbaar en bewust elk ogenblik vullen. 

Uit De wetten van de geest. Herkennen, doorgronden, integreren, door Kurt Tepperwein

----------


## Agnes574

Voor ieder die bovenstaande goed gelezen heeft...
Het is een soort van 'levens-handleiding' die je leven mooier en zoveel rijker maakt!! Ik volg ze zo goed mogelijk en lees ze regelmatig over en over!!

Wie dit leest en het volgt verrijkt zijn eigen leven en maakt het mooier,wie het niet aandachtig leest en in zich opneemt;jammer...je mist héél veel moois dan!

Ik heb ook veel gehaald uit boeken zoals 'de kracht van positief denken','mannen komen van mars,vrouwen van venus','waarom mannen niet luisteren en vrouwen niet kunnen kaartlezen' etc,etc...
Ik wilde maar dat ik de auteurs erbij kon zetten,maar mijn boeken zitten ergens in een doos en ik kan niet direct de juiste auteur bij het juiste boek plaatsen nu...als ik eens tijd heb,ga ik het opzoeken!

Liefs Ag Xx ...Weeral een topper Felice!!

----------


## Felice

De mens heeft enkele eigenschappen, die het leven vaak bemoeilijken en verbitteren. Eigenschappen waarvan we eigenlijk weten dat ze niet goed zijn en toch uiten we deze nog al te vaak.
Hier volgen enkele negatieve eigenschappen en de oplossingen om deze voorgoed achter ons te laten.

Dit is een moment in je leven om de grote verandering aan te brengen. 
*1. Ga nooit slapen met slechte gedachten.*
Slechte gedachten of negatieve zaken moet je niet mee naar bed nemen. De slaap is de periode waarbij je lichaam de tijd heeft om nieuwe cellen op te bouwen en zich te herstellen van alle schade geleden gedurende de afgelopen dag. Probeer problemen zo veel mogelijk op te lossen gedurende de dag. 's Avonds voor het naar bed gaan behoor je met je gedachten door de gehele dag te reizen en eigenlijk moet je over alles tevreden zijn dat met jou gebeurd is gedurende de dag. Goed of slecht!
Het goede gebruik je om lekker mee te gaan slapen. Neem dus een fijne gedachte of een plezierige gebeurtenis van de dag mee als je gaat slapen. Alles wat je denkt moet daar omheen draaien.
Zijn er slechte dingen gebeurd met je gedurende de afgelopen dag? Leer daar dan van. Je hebt ervaringen opgedaan en daar heb je van geleerd. Deze ervaringen zal je moeten gebruiken in de toekomst.
Leer van je fouten.
*
2. Verban slechte gedachten.*
Kijk zelf maar hoe vaak je aan slechte dingen denkt gedurende de dag. Vanaf vandaag moet je proberen je lichaam te voeden met alle fijne dingen die om je heen gebeuren. In plaats van aan de stress te denken en je te ergeren aan je baas op het werk, denk dan aan die glimlach van je zoontje toen je vanmorgen het huis verliet. Denk aan die simpele woorden van je dochtertje, of de smoes die ze vertelde om zichzelf te redden........
Lach daarom, en blijf genieten; de hele dag door.
In plaats van je lichaam wel 100 maal te belasten met negatieve gedachten, gebruik je vanaf vandaag alleen maar de fijne gedachten en laat deze wel 1000 x door je lichaam stromen ..... en geniet ervan!
*
3. Denk niet voor anderen.*
Vaak begaan we de fout door te denken wat een ander van ons denkt of wel zegt. Hoeveel mensen vermijden elkaar dagelijks omdat ze denken dat een ander een bepaalde gedachte heeft van hen.
Stel dat een persoon slechte gedachten heeft over jou..... nou, dan is het toch zijn/haar probleem!
Maak je geen zorgen als ze over je praten; laat ze hun gang gaan. Meestal zijn het mensen die veel tijd over hebben en hun tijd daarom in jou willen investeren.
Bega nooit de fout om ook over een ander te praten. 
*
4. Uitpraten.*
Problemen moet je uitpraten. Weet dat als je problemen gaat uitpraten je dit alleen maar doet omdat je om die persoon geeft.
Op het moment dat je een probleem gaat uitpraten doe je dat met een bepaald doel. Meestal is het doel om de relatie te verbeteren in positieve zin. Je verwacht dus vooraf een bepaalde uitkomst. Het lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk dat je aan tafel gaat zitten om iets te bespreken met de gedachten om het slechter te maken.
Welnu, als het moment aangebroken is om te praten moet je niet met je sterkste wapen gaan onderhandelen. In dit geval is je sterkste wapen "de vriendschap" of "de liefde" die er tussen jullie twee bestaat. Meestal wordt dit als wapen gebruikt door te zeggen "als je dat niet doet is onze vriendschap uit", of "ik hou toch niet meer van je" of "verdwijn maar uit mijn leven". Bij deze uitingen heb je eigenlijk alles verspild. Het is het eind-punt. Dus dat doe je niet!
Het eerste dat je moet doen is de liefde, vriendschap, genegenheid opzij te zetten. Bewaar dit en ga dan met elkaar discussiëren; scheldt elkaar de huid vol en als je klaar bent dan pak je het sterkste wapen en legt het weer op tafel. Je hebt precies verteld wat de knelpunten zijn, maar daarna heb je de liefde, vriendschap nog over.... en nu kan je verder.

*5. Wees tevreden met hetgeen je hebt.*
In het Engels zegt men "count your blessings".
We zijn soms zo diep in de put dat we het niet meer zien zitten. Alles is slecht en we raken steeds dieper in de put.
In deze situatie moet je even stil gaan zitten en maak twee lijsten. Op de eerste lijst schrijf je alles op dat verkeerd gaat, alles dat je zo kwaad maakt, alles dat je verdrietig maakt. Op de tweede lijst schrijf je alles dat je gelukkig maakt. Schrijf op wat je hebt; begin eerst met jezelf. Ben je tevreden over je gezondheid? ben je tevreden dat je kunt lopen, zien, horen, denken?
Schrijf dan op wat je voor bepaalde mensen betekent. Schrijf op wat voor waarde je hebt in je familie, je vriendenkring, je relaties, je werk, school enz.
Van wie houd je het meest? Wie zijn de belangrijkste personen in je leven?
Schrijf daarna op wat je hebt bereikt in je leven; is het een goede baan, een auto, je eigen t.v.? Misschien ben je trots op een goede daad die je vorige week hebt gedaan..... Schrijf alles op wat je denkt dat belangrijk is voor jezelf.
Lees daarna deze lijsten weer door en zie hoeveel je gezegend bent, maar waar je nooit bewust van was.
*
6. Schoonmaken.*
Het wordt eens tijd dat je kamer schoongemaakt wordt. Met je kamer bedoel ik eigenlijk je "bovenkamer", je gedachten!
Bij het schoonmaken merk je vaak dat je ontzettend veel troep hebt bewaard. Troep waar je niets mee kunt doen; en je vraagt je af waarom je het zelfs bewaard hebt. Je hebt zoveel troep opgespaard, dat het je zelfs belemmerd om vrij te lopen in je kamer.
Je gedachten zijn hetzelfde. Je hebt jezelf zo vol gestopt met allerlei negatieve gedachten en herinneringen. Hier doe je niets mee. Neem elke gedachte weer eens voor je en denk er over na. Kijk hoe je gereageerd hebt en besef dat het maar gebeurtenissen zijn die eigenlijk een fractie van een seconde zijn in je hele leven. Gedachten waar je niets mee kunt doen moet je los laten.
Ruim de boel op en maak je bovenkamer weer fris en helder.
*
7. Vergeven*
Misschien wel het allerbelangrijkste dat je moet leren!
Je bent niet op de wereld gekomen om oordelen te vellen (tenzij je een meester in de rechten bent...) en om anderen te bestraffen.
Leer iemand te vergeven voor de fouten die hij/zij (in jouw ogen) heeft begaan. Soms is het niet eens belangrijk om die persoon te zeggen dat je hem/haar vergeeft, maar is de gedachte al voldoende. Je kunt het ook tegen jezelf hardop zeggen of voor de spiegel "ik vergeef je", "Al hetgeen je gedaan hebt tegen mij, dat mij zoveel pijn heeft gedaan, vergeef ik je"
Daarnaast kan je die persoon ook het allerbeste toewensen. "Ik vergeef je en wens je het allerbeste toe".
Op het moment dat je dit doet zult je merken dat je een veel vrijer mens zult worden. Je bent niet meer bezwaard met allerlei negatieve gedachten, maar je bent vrij en een ieder om je heen is ook vrij. Niemand is meer gebonden aan jouw negatieve gedachten, want je hebt geen negatieve gedachten meer.
*
8. Leer van jezelf te houden.*
We pretenderen vaak liefdevol te zijn, van iemand te houden; maar hoe kan je van iemand houden als je ZELF niet weet wat liefde is! Hoe kan je van iemand houden als je niet van jezelf houdt?
Probeer het eens anders!
Sta 's morgens op en wees dankbaar voor wat je vandaag weer mag beleven. Wees blij voor al het goede dat je vandaag kan doen.
Ga voor de spiegel staan en wees blij dat je die ogen hebt; blij dat jij die lippen hebt, blij met die oren, blij met die neus, dat haar. Wees blij met jezelf! Je bent uniek en speelt een belangrijke rol in je omgeving; in je gezin, je familie, op school, werk of waar dan ook.
Het enige dat mis is, is als je het niet erkent.

En dan komt het allerbelangrijkste: ZEG HET OOK EENS HARDOP!
IK HOUD VAN MEZELF; IK BEN BLIJ DAT IK ER BEN.
Deze woorden werken magisch. Je zult versteld staan hoeveel er verandert in je leven op het moment dat je beseft dat je van jezelf houdt.
Probeer het eens en maak het een gewoonte om jezelf te begroeten en te waarderen.
Daarna komt het allermooiste: je zult merken dat liefde steeds meer en meer wordt. Je hebt zoveel liefde in jezelf dat je het gemakkelijk ook aan anderen kunt geven.
Anderen zullen merken dat er iets veranderd is in jou. Vertel het ze en leer ze je geheim.
*
9. Vind oplossingen.*
Oplossingen zijn er altijd, maar we zijn te sterk bezig met het probleem waardoor we de oplossing niet zien.
Soms moet je gewoon even stil gaan zitten en om je heen kijken. Soms komt de oplossing via ene woord of lied wat je ''toevallig'' hoort op dat moment of iets waar je toevallig aan denkt. _Toeval bestaat niet, iets valt je toe, onthoud dat!_
Maak een wandeling, lees een boek, praat met iemand want de oplossing is zo dicht bij, maar je moet het gewoon zien!
*
10. Wat je uitzendt komt bij je terug.*
Verwensen, vloeken, iemand uitschelden is niet nodig. Ga liever terug naar enkele punten hierboven beschreven en gebruik deze.
Besef heel goed dat op het moment dat je slecht denkt, dat die gedachte in jou geboren werd, gevoed werd, geformuleerd werd en uitgesproken. Als je dan denkt dat deze gedachten die een deel zijn van jou -ze zijn immers uit jouw lichaam geboren- een ander moeten raken, dan heb je het mis. Je raakt jezelf en het blijft pijn doen. Wens iemand juist het goede.
Heeft die vent je door roekeloos rijden afgesneden? Wens hem dan het allerbeste toe en dat hij inderdaad eerder thuis mag komen.


Moge al het goede dat voor je ingepakt ligt in de toekomst, door jou op de juiste tijd uitgepakt worden en op een gezonde manier gebruikt worden.
Geniet van het leven; maak er het allerbeste van!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nou, ook weer een heel mooi verhaal en het zal ook wel waar zijn maar toch....
Kan een Eenvoudig mens mij uitleggen wat of hoe ik dit moet lezen?

Harmonieus onzelfzuchtig zijn, vanuit het inzicht en de geborgenheid van de ware werkelijkheid. 

7. Positief leven De geestelijke wetten in acht nemen en zo onbekommerd mogelijk en blijmoedig door het leven gaan, vanuit het inzicht dat alles evenveel waarde bezit.

Is het nu de bedoeling dat ik eerst het boek koop van Kurt om die wetten te kennen???

Kijk, je kunt wel stukken van een boek kopiëren en hier zetten maar wát wordt er verwacht van de lezers??
Enige reactie?, vragen?, of zoals Agnus, een boek promoten?

Ik begrijp de essentie niet goed misschien?

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## Felice

Beste Peter,

Dit is de 3e reactie van jou op de spirituele artikelen die ik plaatste en alle drie schrijf je ze vanuit een niet-begrijpen.
Daarom wil ik de volgende zin nu voor je aanhalen:

. Positief willen
De bereidheid hebben te willen leren en de dingen te begrijpen.

Bij de andere twee reacties ben ik al op je schrijven in gegaan. Nu zou ik willen zeggen: kijk naar wat je er wel van begrijpt en doe daar je voordeel mee. Als je iets niet begrijpt ga er dan als het je raakt mee aan de gang of laat het liggen. Kijk naar wat je raakt en wat je boeit en dat is dan voor jou bestemd, hier en nu. Voor een ander mens weer andere stukken/ gedeelten.

Begrijp jij alle medische terminologie in medische artikelen? Vast ook niet! ( we studeren nu eenmaal niet allemaal voor arts ) Dat geeft ook niet, als je het nodig hebt zul je het uitzoeken. Zo is dat ook hier mee.
Als je er moeite mee hebt, laat het dan liggen, maar voor het merendeel is het je hier vast wel duidelijk!!
Een tip: lees met je hart!

----------


## Roelofje11

Het zijn die dingen, waarvan je zegt, "natuurlijk, dat is zo". En altijd weer fijn om te lezen en herlezen.
De praktijk is echter vaak anders bij mij. Vergeet het en zit weer huppekee in een flow van moeten!

----------


## dotito

> ..
> Het is een soort van 'levens-handleiding' die je leven mooier en zoveel rijker maakt!! Ik volg ze zo goed mogelijk en lees ze regelmatig over en over!!
> 
> Wie dit leest en het volgt verrijkt zijn eigen leven en maakt het mooier,wie het niet aandachtig leest en in zich opneemt;jammer...je mist héél veel moois dan!
> 
> Ik heb ook veel gehaald uit boeken zoals 'de kracht van positief denken','mannen komen van mars,vrouwen van venus','waarom mannen niet luisteren en vrouwen niet kunnen kaartlezen' etc,etc...
> 
> Weeral een topper Felice!!


Ook ik vind positief denken heel belangrijk,en zoals Agnes en Felice zegt het verrijkt idd u leven.

Is natuurlijk niet altijd gemakkelijk,maar als je er lang genoeg blijft in geloven komt het vaak van zelf.
Ook ik heb er toch lang over gedaan om positief te denken.Tot dat ik ondervonden hoeveel baat je er bij had.

Daarna ben ik ook gaan proberen van alles het goede te zien,en moet eerlijk zeggen heeft alleen maar vruchten af gegooid.

Wat betreft het boek van de DE KRACHT VAN POSITIEF DENKEN(inspirerend boek trouwens) is geschreven door Dr.Norman Vincent Paele Aggie 
En nog een goed boek is>HANDBOEK VOOR POSITIEF DENKEN EN LEVEN
van Vera Peiffer.

----------


## sietske763

yes do, helemaal mee eens en als je het uit jezelf wilt doen, moet je eerst eens goed kijken en benoemen wat de pos. dingen zijn in je leven.....
hoe uitzichtloos het soms lijkt...er is altijd wel wat positiefs, je gezin, je uiterlijk, je karakter enz enz

----------


## Luuss0404

Het lijkt zo vanzelfsprekend, maar toch is het fijn dit eens na te kunnen lezen en er echt bij stil te staan  :Smile:  
Hoe donker het ook allemaal lijkt er is altijd wel een lichtpuntje aanwezig, alleen moet je die wel willen en kunnen zien!

@ Sietske,
Goed gezegd!  :Wink:

----------


## regine41

weer genoten van het lezen

----------


## koes912

> *1.Positief denken* 
> Inzien dat alles goed voor ons is en dat het ons alleen maar wil dienen en helpen. Zorgvuldig denken en standvastig door het leven gaan, vol vertrouwen en humor. Doen wat we moeten doen. Dankbaar de werkelijkheid achter de schijn onderkennen en leven in de geborgenheid van de overvloed van het zijn. 
> 
> *2. Positief voelen* 
> Ons openstellen voor de ander en hem of haar nemen zoals hij of zij is. Met vertrouwen en geloof achter onze gevoelens staan, in de overtuiging dat we het waard zijn in overvloed te leven. Het leven observeren, zonder de neiging tot veroordelen. Liefdevol het juiste laten gebeuren. 
> 
> *3. Positief willen* 
> De bereidheid hebben te willen leren en de dingen te begrijpen. Excuseren en vergeven en zelf het juiste willen doen. Datgene willen wat we moeten. Luisteren naar wat het leven wil, de eigen wil te laten varen en bereid zijn Gods of de Hogere wil te doen. 
> 
> ...


dank je dit post heeft sowieso het een en ander voor mij verduidelijkt.

----------

